# Incra



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Has anyone seen this deal. Yesterday they were $5 more with 4 available. Today it says 2-3 weeks for delivery so they must be out. But while I'm trying to figure out how I can swing one, they keep getting cheaper. Now less than the plastic set up at Rockler.

http://www.amazon.com/Incra-ULTRALI...17-5417569?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1187912427&sr=1-1


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sbolton recently bought this jig. Don't know if it was this deal or not. It looks like it is basically the same sized jig as the original that Rockler sells only it is the new aluminum model with the lead screw design. Awesome deal in my opinon. For not much more than the Rockler plastic version. 

Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I bought mine from Woodpeckers. I was happy with their service. It was 139 plus 10.00 shipping.

Steve Bolton

Haven't set it up yet.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Steve, your post was what got me looking. It was $91, then $86 yesterday when I started this post. Now its $128. I think Amazon knows when my paydays are and just likes to mess with me in between.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

I think you are on to something RustyW. They have my number also, as I am always paying more.
Let us know how things turn out for you. and photos of your work.
Take care
Doyle


----------

